# It wasn't a bass



## JR Custom Calls (May 5, 2017)

took my son out on the lake this evening... I try to take every opportunity to spend some time with him that I can since we are always so busy. Tried a new rattle trap that I just got. First cast of the day and brought this guy in. I throw a Muskie lure occasionally on a bigger rod with a steel leader, but wasn't planning on it today. He had other plans. Was a fun fight with a smaller bait caster on a medium action 7' rod. 

I didn't measure or weigh him, was too busy fighting the wind to keep off the bank. I figure he was about 32". A long way from a big one, but still fun. Chase sure got excited about it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Lou Currier (May 5, 2017)

Nice...looks cold!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 5, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Nice...looks cold!


It's oddly cool for this time of year. We had 70's in February, but it was low 50's and rainy today. Lake was really choppy, wind was blowing 15+, but we had fun spending quality time. Supposed to be back in upper 70's Monday, when I go back with a buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2017)

Great catch! Delicious looking fish! Chuck


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 5, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Great catch! Delicious looking fish! Chuck


I guess you're my good luck charm. I literally finished cutting your template out then headed out to the lake.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## CWS (May 6, 2017)

Looks like the boat was a good investment. One of my biggest regrets is not spending more time with my son when he was younger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 6, 2017)

Great catch! didn't realize the had Muskie that far south.....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 6, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Great catch! didn't realize the had Muskie that far south.....


This lake is considered one of the best muskie fisheries in the country from what I understand. It's Cave Run Lake. most people who fish there fish for muskie. It's also a good bass and crappie lake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 6, 2017)

You guys now gotta get a big one!! Cool fish man! 

Hook into a 50 inch fish and you wont know what's going on! Up here there some huge musky and also tiger musky in the northern land and they are ferocious. They eat baby ducks and geese all spring long right off the water. Lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 6, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> You guys now gotta get a big one!! Cool fish man!
> 
> Hook into a 50 inch fish and you wont know what's going on! Up here there some huge musky and also tiger musky in the northern land and they are ferocious. They eat baby ducks and geese all spring long right off the water. Lol


The state record was caught in 08 in the same spot on the lake I caught this one... but it was caught by a 12 year old girl lol. 54" and weighed 47lbs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 8, 2017)

Caught another one tonight. Not quite as big though. Got him in the boat and he cut my line and plopped in the minor bucket. That was interesting. He must have thought he had died and went to heaven lol. Me and my buddy caught 19 fish tonight though, ranging from bass that were smaller than some of the minnows we had, to some decent 1.5-2lb bass and a solid crappie.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

